# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Killifish eggs reputable sellers?

## edwardchuajh

Hi guys,

Was just checking up on Aquabid, and saw a huge list of seller, was wondering if you guys can recommend some known sellers or reputable ones so I dont risk throwing money down the drain.

Also, anyone know of http://killipark.com ? A killifarm apparently based in Thailand. It has one that caught my eye, but a bit pricey though. However if its good I dont mind paying the $$.

Nothobranchius Fuscotaeniatus  :Smug:

----------


## TyroneGenade

Hello,

Please PM me and I will let you know what I have available. But a caution: the closer the breeder is to you the better the chance of success. Where are you?\

Rb5 is a good breeder and have traded with him on many occasions.

Keep well

----------


## edwardchuajh

Hi!

I'm at Singapore, and thus have chose to get eggs from Rb5 since he's from Taiwan. However from his collection only one species interested me. I'm looking for either small killifish (3-3.5cm) or those fully black or blue, like above photo. 

Thanks for the offer, but somehow I do not have PM capability yet. Can I drop you an email instead?

----------


## stormhawk

Edward, on Aquabid, I only trust Pillet. He is a French breeder and very trustworthy. I used to buy eggs all the time from him. Some of the Bulgarian sellers are nice people too, especially Metcho.

Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus is a very beautiful species. However with the Thai breeders, what you see, may not be what you get. Mind you, that image on the killipark website, is stolen from some other websites. The Thai sellers do not take their own pictures. They just grab the best images off the Internet from hobbyist sites and pass them off as theirs.

----------


## RonWill

Edward, I second JianYang's recommendation. We have had good hatch rates on most species we ordered directly from Pillet and yes, I used to maintain the _fuscotaeniatus_ as well... simply breathtaking.

----------


## edwardchuajh

I see, but seeing as how its winter now and France is quite some distance away, perhaps I'll wait till next year =)

For now, I have ordered some eggs from Rb5 and will update again when it arrives! Oh, early next year when his _Simp. costai_ is ready I'll be getting those from him too. =)

Ah.. the _fuscotaeniatus_ .. shall patiently go source for it.

----------


## TyroneGenade

Good breeders:
Pillet
Kenjiro Tanaka (Ton2003)
Kiril
Metcho
Aureoguttatus (may take a while but he does deliver)
Some people report problems with Sillykillies but I have found her reliable and honest.
Corycory is also a good source.
Frans is reliable but a little far out (he is in the Caribbean)
Notho1975 is also a good breeder (who has the species you are after) as is Bcheck.

----------


## stormhawk

My results with eggs from Kenjiro has been bad at best. I don't know how he packs them, but once I received a few bags that were filled with dry peat. It was almost dried out. Needless to say, I found no eggs among them.

----------


## edwardchuajh

Thanks Tyrone, for the list =) Will keep this list noted down in the event that I order more eggs from Aquabid.

Just got notice from Rb5 that even after picking his oldest eggs, they were still undeveloped and require a couple more weeks of incubating. So I guess I'll just do up the tanks in the meantime. Also, anyone needs MWCs? =) Those buggers are multiplying so fast

----------


## deeloke

hi. i am interested in buying some killi eggs/fry. I am not too fussy what type as I am a beginner. Let me know if you want to share the costs. I stay in Singapore (West). I will add that i am particularly interested in Nothobranchius rachovii.

----------


## edwardchuajh

Hi, i have already ordered 2 packs of eggs from Rb5, but they are still immature and will require some incubation once I get them.

How about I let you know when I get some fries going and I can pass you some? =)

----------


## deeloke

please do let me know when they arrive. Can you send me a private message when they arrive? i can't seem to send a private message to you.

----------


## edwardchuajh

for some reason I do not have PM capabilities hmm.. yep, I'll drop you a msg thru your email on this forum when they do =)

----------


## rb5_wu

Edward,
I finally see what you mean "black and blue killifish" in our communication, so that was fascotaeniatus !!
Sorry that I did not figure it out.
I do not have fascotaeniatus now.
But, it is one of the common killi appeared in the killie market of Taiwan.
Actually I just saw them in the aqua shop this afternoon.

As I know, fuscotaeniatus appeared in Taiwan is stabely imported from southeastern Asia.
I have no idea which contry exactly breeding this fish.
But maybe you can try to ask your local aqua shops, they might know it.

About the suggested seller in Aquabid...
Many of my past good trading experience came from Pillet, Ton2003, Kiril, Corycory, Rassaabt....
But Tyrone was right, the far distance the seller located from you, the high the risk is.
Furthermore, season/weather is also a big problem.

Good luck

Paul

----------


## edwardchuajh

Hi Paul!

Nice to see you here =)

And yes, that was what I meant by black and blue killifish, hehe  :Grin: 

Well, for now I am happy with the species I ordered from you, will look for the fuscotaeniatus when they are available.

and thanks for the advice!

lastly, merry christmas!

----------


## edwardchuajh

Hi Paul!

Just received the eggs you sent with no mishaps, but as you mentioned, they still seem pretty clear and undeveloped. Shall incubate for a couple of weeks more and check on them often =)

Also, when it come to time for hatching, I just empty the contents of the plastic bag into a tank of shallow water?

----------


## stormhawk

Yes you just do that. But try using cool water. A container with a wider surface area might be good as well.

----------


## TyroneGenade

> My results with eggs from Kenjiro has been bad at best.


Well, that was bad luck. I've only ever had good results. Maybe it is shipping to Singapore which is the problem. I only trade with him in Spring and Autumn when the climates are more or less the same which does reduce shipping stress.

----------


## SCOPE

any one here got experience buying from "ilia" in Aquabid?
look like he got a lot of rare killifish eggs

thanks

----------


## stormhawk

Ah you mean llikilli. I have never dealt with this person, but in general my experience with Bulgarian sellers have been good. Note that most of the species he is selling, might not be suitable for SG's climate unless they get some chillers running.

----------


## SCOPE

> Ah you mean llikilli. I have never dealt with this person, but in general my experience with Bulgarian sellers have been good. Note that most of the species he is selling, might not be suitable for SG's climate unless they get some chillers running.


Thanks bro,
i had change my mind of those cold water species after your explanation.
Look that the choice on species for our warm climate is rather limited

----------


## stormhawk

Yup, and in our case, mostly lowland Aphyosemion/Simpsonichthys/Fundulopanchax species are suitable. Those highland species that require cooler temperatures, like the tiny Diapteron, are definitely not for us unless we give them a chilled tank.

So far for our climate, suitable genera are as follows:

Most SAAs (South American Annuals - Simpsonichthys, Austrolebias etc.)
lowland Aphyosemion (Aphyosemion australe, calliurum etc.)
Most Rivulus (except those that come from highland areas)
Epiplatys
Poropanchax
Lamprichthys
Nothobranchius
some North American species
Aplocheilus

among other genera. Rest are generally not advisable unless the hobbyist wants a major challenge.

----------


## SCOPE

Bro, well explained! Very helpful guide indeed

----------


## edwardchuajh

so many species out there.. if we were to collect them all =P

----------


## mozaqua

> Edward, on Aquabid, I only trust Pillet. He is a French breeder and very trustworthy. I used to buy eggs all the time from him. Some of the Bulgarian sellers are nice people too, especially Metcho.
> 
> Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus is a very beautiful species. However with the Thai breeders, what you see, may not be what you get. Mind you, that image on the killipark website, is stolen from some other websites. The Thai sellers do not take their own pictures. They just grab the best images off the Internet from hobbyist sites and pass them off as theirs.


Stormhawk, Not all of the Thai breeders steal pictures....Some of us take our own  :Very Happy: . But I agree Killi park's pics are copied. Have not dealt with him before, so I can't comment on the quality of his stock. 
Many breeders here are good, but the better ones are the smaller ones. Some breeders charge hidden shipping charges to make the eggs look cheaper. Just read the conditions, and don't jump on something just because it is cheap. 
I got some eggs from PunPair (his UN at the time) and 1 out of 3 was good quality the other 2 were not. Shipping was domestic, but he insisted on the full rate.... :Sad:  I only try to deal with more reasonable people now and days. 
Goes the same for breeders in any country, try to work out the details in advance if you are not sure. Most are happy to oblige, but some are difficult to deal with (just pass them up).





> My results with eggs from Kenjiro has been bad at best. I don't know how he packs them, but once I received a few bags that were filled with dry peat. It was almost dried out. Needless to say, I found no eggs among them.


Oh, I tried getting some eggs from Kenjiro, and he never took the payment. I sent him multiple emails after winning his auction, and he ignored me. Then a few days later, he re-posted the auction. Not sure what that is about, maybe does not want to sell in Asia.


A few of my favorite breeders are Pillet, Kiril (Emagic), Karl Walter (killikarl), Nikokillies (good croms./scripts.) to name a few. I know I am leaving a few out, but it is good to try new guys every once and a while too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Mo,

Geez for punpair to charge you the cost of shipping based on international rates instead of domestic is ridiculous. Some of the Thai farms doing business on Aquabid stole their pictures from the now defunct killi.net site and many other websites, not just from fellow hobbyists. I know that the picture of their Simp. carlettoi is from Pillet's listings. I know there's at least one Thai seller that uses his own pictures, but his selection is usually restricted to just 2 species.

Someone once told me that they'd mix in some females with males of the same species, but different strain and breed them that way to maximise production rates from the fish. I don't know how true that is, but yeah, it's best to know what you're getting. Since you're in Thailand, why don't you visit their farms directly? I think they're located near Bangkok?

As for Kenjiro, bleh. He is very polite, as with all Japanese, but his eggs are no stellar product. In fact at times what he sells is his own self-bred colour variant. For example his Austrolebias nigripinnis RK99 is self-bred for more bluish spots. It's not a locality code but rather his own. Good for fun, but I rather keep geographically coded fish. 

You are better off dealing with other people in that situation. Maybe he just doesn't want to deliver to a location in Thailand in particular. Some people are like that. You can see this on Ebay, where some sellers refuse to send parcels to Italy etc., or countries with very slow Customs clearance processes.

----------


## mozaqua

> Hi Mo,
> 
> Geez for punpair to charge you the cost of shipping based on international rates instead of domestic is ridiculous. Some of the Thai farms doing business on Aquabid stole their pictures from the now defunct killi.net site and many other websites, not just from fellow hobbyists. I know that the picture of their Simp. carlettoi is from Pillet's listings. I know there's at least one Thai seller that uses his own pictures, but his selection is usually restricted to just 2 species.
> 
> Someone once told me that they'd mix in some females with males of the same species, but different strain and breed them that way to maximise production rates from the fish. I don't know how true that is, but yeah, it's best to know what you're getting. Since you're in Thailand, why don't you visit their farms directly? I think they're located near Bangkok?
> 
> As for Kenjiro, bleh. He is very polite, as with all Japanese, but his eggs are no stellar product. In fact at times what he sells is his own self-bred colour variant. For example his Austrolebias nigripinnis RK99 is self-bred for more bluish spots. It's not a locality code but rather his own. Good for fun, but I rather keep geographically coded fish. 
> 
> You are better off dealing with other people in that situation. Maybe he just doesn't want to deliver to a location in Thailand in particular. Some people are like that. You can see this on Ebay, where some sellers refuse to send parcels to Italy etc., or countries with very slow Customs clearance processes.


Well, Thai customs clearance is fast usually, so don't think that is the issue. Maybe some folks don't want to sell to Thailand which is because of other issues. 

Regarding the "farms", I don't think there are many real "farms" for killi fish. That is mostly just a bunch of hype. There are many fish farms in Thailand, but they sell fish like guppies, bettas, etc. Which are less time intensive than killifish. If there really were fish farms for killies you would have seen the price drop years ago. The fact is very few fish farms breed killifish. I have seen some imports form Indonesia, but they are easy to breed sp. like Fp. gardneri , with very generic colors.

I think a few "killi farms" here have about 20-30 species at most, which they maintain between 3-4 different breeders. My guess is not one of them actually keeps 50+ strains in the same location like they claim. Also non of them sell adult fish of the strains which they maintain. Some smaller shops buy eggs and grow out the fry of a few Nothobranchius sp. (3-5 strains) for resale in Thai.
Which would explain why I have no trouble selling my excess fish to the LFS (limited supply).
Regarding the hybrids, I have seen some people attempting to cross diff locations of the same sp., but no location codes are given in LFS around here anyway. When I sell fish to the LFS, I don't give the full LC either... it is not good for business, for a few reasons. One is some armature, would be breeders, get my fish then resale them for dirt cheap. After 1-2 generations the fish have lost all vigor and are very poor quality. Then the stores stop buying from the amature guy, but expect the same low price  :Sad:  and it's very hard to get more even for better quality.
Also keeping the strain pure is not a priority by many armature breeders, so no point of giving a code for them to mess it up.

"Since you're in Thailand, why don't you visit their farms directly? I think they're located near Bangkok?"

About 1 1/2 yrs ago I called a few "farms" none of them would allow me to arrange a visit. Could be for various reasons though. I suspect the main reason would be to maintain intellectual property. People love to copy, especially when they think it is something "easy", even if there is nothing easy about it. It is definitely a tricky way of business here in Asia. It takes some cleaver tactics to stay ahead of the game.  :Very Happy: 
Quite a different angle from the US, regarding aquarium stuff. If I import some fish into the US, and breed them to sell to the LFS, I would not have to worry about someone else breeding my fish for a long time. Here, on the other hand, the first pair I sell; 1 gen later I see them show up in the same store I sold them to in the first place.  :Surprised: 
So, I learned that lesson the hard way (twice). Another time was with some dwarf shrimp. I imported the shrimp, and sold a few to the LFS to help cover the shipping cost. They starting breeding them before me, and did not want to buy any more. My net =0.
That is probably the reason many shops only import species which are difficult to breed.

----------


## stormhawk

Yes indeed most amateur breeders won't care about such codes etc. Here in Singapore, the killifish are supplied by a farm in Johor, Malaysia, from what I know. They are packed individually in tiny plastic packets. Their business version is even simpler. They don't sell eggs, don't sell pairs. Just males. No females. If there were any females, you can't tell the difference either, especially for Notho females. That's how they keep people from breeding them at home. 

How I wish there was an importer here that would bring in wild African killies every now and then. The last import was for this weird Aphyosemion I saw with some Barbus candens. I still can't identify it properly.  :Laughing: 

I guess the farms do not do public walk-in visits, like some farms here.

----------


## RonWill

Mosiah,
One thing I learned is that IF I hadn't been so anal about population codes, maintaining them and insisting to sell mine in pairs or trios [so that the new killie-keepers HAVE a chance to continue breeding them], I would have probably made a tidy profit from my 30 odd species of killies.

Then again, I wouldn't have had that much fun!  :Blah:

----------


## an1l

Hey everyone, this is Maxima on Aquabid. I've shopped more than 32 times on there, though I've gotten only 32 feedback. Lazy sellers  :Smile: 
I've only bought by the way, not a seller...yet. 

I'd recommend you to watch out for Ilikili. I won't call anyone a swindler until I have solid proof but he's a very likely suspect. 
Whenever an auction goes for a high price; let's say Rivulus Obscurus eggs sold for 100+ euros, 2 days later you see him listing "R. Obscurus - VERY RARE!", 3 days max. Usually on "buy out now", too. 
Diapteron Fulgens sells for 50+ euros and there he goes again, in 2 days he lists it. 
I've seen him do this for at least 10 different rare species. 
He never puts his own photos, always takes from the web. 
I don't think he has any of them. 

To add up, once I bought 2 packages from him. 1 had no eggs in it; the other came with a few eggs and they never hatched. 
His is the only peat I got zero hatches from and he's the only guy I left a "neutral". Thinking back on it, I wish I had given him a good old negative score. 

But anyway, just a heads up.

----------


## an1l

As for the reputable sellers: I have had %100 hatch rates from Igneus, Lakermi, Rasaabt and Spdskr. Some of those were diapteron and rivulus so I guess that says something. I've also had good hatch rates from CoryCory and Killifischblackforest.

I think Cinna is a great seller but somehow I could never hatch a single egg from him and I must have bought 3-4 times. All were diapteron cyanostictum. I also bought fish from him and they were diapteron alright. Male made it but female died in the post (first and last live fish order for me...poor thing). One thing I would like to note/ask is the male diapteron looked sort of washed out and bigger than I expected. So I remember wondering if it was either a bad fish or a hybrid of Georgiae perhaps ? I have a photo if you're curious. 

So yep, that's Aquabid for me so far.

----------


## RonWill

It's been too long since I ordered any killie eggs or shipped in live fishes. EMS service was costly and usually the deal breaker. At that time, my area of interest were non-annuals (mostly _Aphyosemion_ and _Chromaphyosemion_), and peat-packing work against short incubation period and our hot weather.

However, if I had to do it again, I'd still opt for young pairs or trios, packed in breather bags and fastest delivery possible. Slow overnight drip-acclimatization for the newcomers to prevent TDS shock and introduce live foods ASAP. Ditto for non-annual eggs and IMHE, only breather bag packing with a hint of methylene blue/malachite green will work.

Won't be dipping my fingers into Aquabid anytime soon since I'm preoccupied with breeding parrots but talking about killies never fail to bring on a smile and fond memories.

----------


## daguldfisher

haha bro! we have very similar hobbies! but currently cannot get my cockatiels yet as the current place does not allow pets. so i must wait for 3 months more. now i can only do my orchids and my acquarium hobbies.

----------


## nuart

Any recommendation where to get non annual killies in singapore? Any good starters to recommend?.

----------


## Emokidz

You can get some Notho species at C328. That's about it, unless you know some fellow hobbyists keeping them.

----------


## Don90

Hmm... any problems for killi eggs when you order online? like will it get confiscated by customs?

I'm interested those not found in singapore like N.sp.Caprivi Salambala NA 07-1, Nothobranchius ocellatus "Pakacha" TZ 2008-28, Nothobranchius malaissei Sange DRCH 2008-06, Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus. I seldom see these few on aquabid.

I also like alphanus, but i think they need brackish water so i decided to give it a miss.

I'm a sucker for nothos, but i'm not into the usual nothos that i see around here.

----------


## RonWill

Annual eggs are usually peat-packed in little ziplocs and shipped in padded envelopes. Not an issue with local customs. You have a nice wish-list!! Work harder on it and BTW, _Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus_ is a beautiful Notho that I used to keep. Good luck!

----------


## Don90

Hi Ronnie, where do you usually get your killies from? In the past I mean.

I cant seem to find alot of those species I like, especially my favourite N.sp.Caprivi Salambala NA 07-1.

And I find Aquabid very risky, those sellers in the "safe" list usually don't have those species I want.

----------


## RonWill

There wasn't a "safe" list when I started and often risked receiving nothing after payment. Then there's another group of sellers who don't ship beyond continental USA or out of EU countries but... you might want to lurk over at AKA's forum and put in a request. Perhaps Lady Luck is on your side.

If you're game to spare the bucks, wait around for Stormhawk to show up. He might know.

BTW, how do we address you? I'm Ronnie... as if it wasn't obvious enough!  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Aphanius are indeed brackish water species, and they require good clean water to survive with some algae growing. They are highly territorial, especially with regards to the males. Once, we did have Aphanius mento being sold locally as a commercial import, but many did not get purchased for this very reason. Aggression is high in Aphanius at times.

I can answer you roughly as to which sellers are "trustworthy" or not, but if I have not dealt with them directly in the past, it is at your own risk. There is no issue with our local customs as long as the sellers mark the contents as sterile peat. After all, they're just bags of peat for most part. For everything else, on Aquabid, it is entirely at your own discretion. Some sellers can be very accomodating, and some are downright rude. Others just pack the eggs really badly.

For example, I used to deal with a French breeder for SAAs regularly in the past, and occasionally on request, he'd send me his price list. His method of packing was alright, but sometimes I wish he'd give more peat to cushion the eggs. However, another French breeder I dealt with, sent me eggs of A. hera twice, second on my request and both times, his packing was lacking in many aspects. Time taken for eggs to arrive from locations overseas like Europe and the USA can be VERY long via normal Airmail. On average the time it takes for a package to arrive from France is 2 weeks, from Germany about 1.5 weeks, from the USA, depending on the seller's postal area, about 2 weeks. These long shipping times usually means Non-Annual eggs do not survive very well.

If you wish to acquire N. sp. "Caprivi", look for sellers like Bela89, or one of the Notho specialists. The prices can be high since they usually charge in Euro, but you can probably expect good packaging, especially from these Notho keepers. Many American sellers do not ship outside the USA for various reasons (especially one Notho keeper), and when it comes to Asia, they'd only ship to Japan and nowhere else. Funny, considering how they want foreign species to appear in the USA from breeders OUTSIDE the continental USA. This is why I tend to source my killies from European breeders. That said, not all US sellers are bad, some are really good and go to great lengths to ensure your eggs arrive safely and in good order.

IF you are purchasing from a US seller, always ask for Global Priority Shipping or EMS/Express Shipping. They have a Flat-Rate envelope from the USPS which should not cost too much for a few bags of eggs. From Europe, ask for the same thing, if they have a faster mailing method. This of course depends on the species you are ordering. With annuals, they can survive the long transit times if the packages are well insulated. Just remember to have someone at home to receive the eggs if the postman/deliveryman arrives. The worst thing you can experience is the eggs "frying" in your post box because you opened it late.

----------


## an1l

I'll have to disagree with the Aphanius needing brackish water comment. That is actually a myth many foreigners seem to believe. Aphanius is a local fish here in Turkey, we have many species. I myself go collecting every summer, mento and villwocki being my faves. 
They are highly tolerant of salt as some populations live very close to sea but they are not brackish water fish except a few species (like A. Burduricus which is confined to a single brackish lake, making it an endemic but even it can adapt to freshwater). They all live in freshwater. 

What`s true is they need hard water as the water flowing from the mountains contains many minerals and they won't last many generations in soft water. The population will slowly decline. They also need to experience a fair drop in temperature in winter as this is what happens in their local habitat. They will move to deeper parts of the river/lake by fall/winter and come back to the shores when it gets warm. 

It's also true they are agressive. Usually a male or two dominates the tank (depending on the size of the tank) and they will be the only really colorful males; the rest will swim with the females and go pale.

----------


## stormhawk

That is what I meant with the brackish water comment Anil (not the salt water bit however), but thank you for the comment regarding the high mineral content in their native waters. Their aggression is legendary, but alas, very little interest in Aphanius in this part of the world. I would keep them, but since I lack space, it is best I wait till the chance presents itself. The need to over-winter the adults is something that prevents us in tropical Asia to keep them with success. I guess they do best in the Mediterranean climate, but here in hot and humid Singapore, it is highly likely they will not do very well.

Our local tapwater recently has been showing some strange fluctuations. Right out of my tap, the water measures at pH 7.0 with a relatively low TDS reading, as corroborated by Ronnie. The odd thing is, over the space of 2-3 days (aging the water), the pH will just drop to below 6 without any action on my part. It would be disaster if I had Aphanius with me.

However, of all the species, I truly like A. mento, and A. sirhani.

----------


## Don90

> There wasn't a "safe" list when I started and often risked receiving nothing after payment. Then there's another group of sellers who don't ship beyond continental USA or out of EU countries but... you might want to lurk over at AKA's forum and put in a request. Perhaps Lady Luck is on your side.
> 
> If you're game to spare the bucks, wait around for Stormhawk to show up. He might know.
> 
> BTW, how do we address you? I'm Ronnie... as if it wasn't obvious enough!


lol I don't have a signature, but you can address me as don.

I'll try AKA and see if I can find the killies that I want, but I highly doubt it, cos I only see 1 post in the classified section or am I doing something wrong?

thanks for the advice anyway.




> If you wish to acquire N. sp. "Caprivi", look for sellers like Bela89, or one of the Notho specialists. The prices can be high since they usually charge in Euro, but you can probably expect good packaging, especially from these Notho keepers. Many American sellers do not ship outside the USA for various reasons (especially one Notho keeper), and when it comes to Asia, they'd only ship to Japan and nowhere else. Funny, considering how they want foreign species to appear in the USA from breeders OUTSIDE the continental USA. This is why I tend to source my killies from European breeders. That said, not all US sellers are bad, some are really good and go to great lengths to ensure your eggs arrive safely and in good order.
> 
> IF you are purchasing from a US seller, always ask for Global Priority Shipping or EMS/Express Shipping. They have a Flat-Rate envelope from the USPS which should not cost too much for a few bags of eggs. From Europe, ask for the same thing, if they have a faster mailing method. This of course depends on the species you are ordering. With annuals, they can survive the long transit times if the packages are well insulated. Just remember to have someone at home to receive the eggs if the postman/deliveryman arrives. The worst thing you can experience is the eggs "frying" in your post box because you opened it late.


Thanks for the advice, I think I'll wait for N. sp.caprivi to show up on aquabid. I've not seen bela89 posting anything on aquabid of late, but I'll keep a lookout.

In the meantime I'll try to learn how paypal works haha.

----------


## stormhawk

Registering a Paypal account requires your real information (whatever stated on your IC + some additional info) and a valid Credit Card/Debit Master or Visa Card number. They will require you to send authentication images (a photocopy) of your actual IC etc to certify that it is your account. The Paypal account will be linked to your bank account as well. 

Do not bother with the AKA website. They seldom look at the Classifieds section, preferring to sell their eggs/fish at local auctions or only within the USA. Even if you do find a seller, he/she will seldom want to ship overseas. The majority of AKA members are old school who prefer email correspondence and the BNL/FEL in their monthly members-only publication. This is why for anyone outside of the USA and without a friend in the AKA, has to rely on Aquabid. No offence to them, but isolationist policies like theirs only means we as Asians have to look to Japan/Europe/South America for fish and eggs.

----------


## Don90

> Registering a Paypal account requires your real information (whatever stated on your IC + some additional info) and a valid Credit Card/Debit Master or Visa Card number. They will require you to send authentication images (a photocopy) of your actual IC etc to certify that it is your account. The Paypal account will be linked to your bank account as well. 
> 
> Do not bother with the AKA website. They seldom look at the Classifieds section, preferring to sell their eggs/fish at local auctions or only within the USA. Even if you do find a seller, he/she will seldom want to ship overseas. The majority of AKA members are old school who prefer email correspondence and the BNL/FEL in their monthly members-only publication. This is why for anyone outside of the USA and without a friend in the AKA, has to rely on Aquabid. No offence to them, but isolationist policies like theirs only means we as Asians have to look to Japan/Europe/South America for fish and eggs.


Hi,

I got my paypal account already, and i transfered some money inside from my bank account. For some reason it isn't reflected in my paypal. Does it usually take a few working days for the money to go into my paypal?

gonna order some eggs through aquabid.

----------


## stormhawk

Yes that is correct. Some times it takes awhile before your bank allows the transfer to happen. You don't really need to top up your Paypal account, if it's connected to a credit/debit card with Mastercard/Visa function. Usual transaction times for clearance via Paypal is 3-5 working days.

----------


## Don90

Hi guys I have a question... I just won my first aquabid auction for eggs.

For shipping address, is it the same as my home address? Do we use a PO box for singapore??

----------


## stormhawk

Shipping address is basically your home address, unless you want the item to be sent to a separate location like your office or relative's house etc.

----------


## Don90

Anyone dealt with 2008egg on aquabid before? His feedback record is good, but unfortunately he has not replied to my email after i sent him the money..

----------


## stormhawk

I haven't, but since he's located in China, I try not to. A person who does not respond to emails only serves to make his/her customers worried, like you are. Plus he has at least mislabeled one or more of his available species. From what I see, he acquired his stock of eggs and therefore fish, from the same breeders in Europe.

----------


## Don90

Holy cow. First time using aquabid and paypal and now this happens. Its really discouraging for new hobbyists wanting to buy eggs.

I know hes in China and it might take quite a while for the eggs to reach. BTW which species did he mislabel?

----------


## stormhawk

He previously used the image of his Simp. flammeus (which doesn't look like flammeus) for his Simp. igneus listing a long time ago. I don't think the mail will take that long from China, probably within a week given how many flights go to and fro from Singapore to China. Send him another email and see what he says. For all you might know, he's probably busy with other things.

Besides, there is a time frame for Paypal payments, within which time if you did not receive what you paid for, you can dispute the payment. I think it was 30 days or so. I forgot this time frame and got fleeced by a US seller on eBay (for something else). She refused to give me the postal receipt details and did not even attempt to refund me the cash, claiming that I received the box I paid for. Needless to say, after that I said good riddance to eBay.

----------


## daguldfisher

If you paid through paypal's invoice system you have I think 45 days to file a dispute. If you paid as a gift, then I think you have to start asking paypal on how to report a dispute as soon as possible. I think paying as a gift does not have means of reporting a dispute. We must always pay through invoice system, the cost should be the same anyway for the buyer be it through paypal invoice or through sending paypal gift. Always ask for an invoice unless you pay the seller that much.

----------


## Don90

Hmm not very sure now.

I just sent him an email late last night with a read receipt. So if he reads it then I'll know if hes ignoring my emails.

Its been 7 days since I won the auction and 4 days after I paid him so I'll see how it goes.

For the paypal part, i paid under "goods". So I'm not sure if I can file some kind of dispute if anything bad happens *touch wood*

----------


## daguldfisher

Next time ask for invoice before paying so you wont have to worry.

----------


## Don90

Finally, he replied.. lol and the eggs have been sent.

seems like he was sent somewhere to work.

now to wait for those eggs.

----------


## Sbutcher

All my eggs are guaranteed .If you buy from aquabid and the seller states he takes no responsibility for time hatch rate weather etc etc etc. Then you get what you pay for..nothing. Reputable sellers will not abandon the sale if there is a problem. Also stop trying to only buy the hardest killies there are. Most people havent raised a gardneri or a guentheri and they expect success with furzeri and other rare..hard annuals.

----------


## nipukka

I would like to buy Killies eggs. Does anyone know of a reliable seller?

----------


## richardkwan

Hi nipukka,

From my experiences, Aquabid sellers like Biox, Nachowin, Ton2003 delivered good eggs.

All the best and have fun!

Rgds,
Richard

----------


## jurie1111

hey im from east london, eastern cape, south africa. are there anyone selling killis or killi eggs? i would like to buy some.

----------

